# Buenos Aires Tetra



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

that's a nice photo. Honestly ive never heard of that tetra, neat looking  like the red fins, stands out


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Quite a large fish, part of why they are less popular than family members that can get by in a nano tank.


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Quite a large fish, part of why they are less popular than family members that can get by in a nano tank.


Also, can be a***oles! Better together with some cichlids.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, they are indeed bruisers, you need fish that can stand their ground with them.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

They also have an affinity for plants. They ate all my wisteria once upon a time.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Any fish can develop a taste for plants, I can 't keep elodea, because my angelfishes eat it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nordic said:


> Oh yeah, they are indeed bruisers, you need fish that can stand their ground with them.


Yea it is kind of an experiment... Had some red-eyed tetras (tetra sissies for sure) that were too few in number so I wanted some of them. 2 stores stock both looked feeble.

Saw these thought "lets see if there is any camaraderie"..Red eyed are a nose bigger so wasn't too worried about the mix.
Also have a small group of black neons in there.. currently the mix is pretty passive.
Hostility for all is pretty low. Beunos seem to chase each other more than anything..
Tank is heavily planted and any schooling fish don't really school much..
Safety in plants more so than numbers..

Did not know about the plant thing..but tank could use a trim..
So far no visible sign of eating nor ever saw them nibbling on plants.
We will see..


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Definitely one of the more aggressive Tetra species. In the school there's major contention for the Alpha spot. I had some with a school of Serpae and they didn't get along very well. I had to separate the two. I wouldn't consider them a good community fish but I do like the way they look with that flashy silver and rust-red colors.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

As a counterpoint I have 5 w/ 3 red-eyed and 5 black neons..and a few guppies..
Lots o plants though.
The red-eyed and these seem to get along pretty well ..to date.. 
Of course, and unfortunately to a certain extent (wasn't my choice) there is a African cichlid that sort of keeps them all in line.. 


> In the school there's major contention for the Alpha spot


For me, more of an "issue" than w/ the others...
Planning on getting some more..
Once I determine they are all healthy will move them to the 55..


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

@[QUOTE="jeffkrol, post: 9970362, member: 89793"]Once I determine they are all healthy will move them to the 55..[/quote];

You say that so casually. How do you net fish easily in a planted tank without too much trouble? If any tricks, I'm all ears. That's one of my main challenges, is when I need to move fish from one tank to another. I have to capture them. I usually put a bunch of towels down for starters, take the lid off entirely, move lights out of the way and typically use "two" nets. Some fish are harder to catch than others.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

didn't say it was easy.. Kind of the point of adding more.. 
anyways a big net helps...probably 3" square.
Generally float a breeder box in as well as a holding tank.
On a side note.. yes some are easier than others..
Oh and I plan it after a trim..and around feeding time.

Patience is def. needed..Need to stalk your prey. 
I've only needed to move about 20-30 fish so far..
at one point I believe I was going to move the neons but did give up..wasn't crucial, just a spur of the moment thought.. Enemy..









There is a rumor that red nets are harder for them to see. not sure I buy it..


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Phew! OK, I feel better now. LOL  Thanks jeffkrol . 

I'm definitely going to plan my next move. I have to move some small female Cherry Barbs out of a planted tank and those little gals are hard to catch. That last pic, the fish looks green? Is that just the light?

Hmm red nets? I'll have to check into that or into catching elusive fish and tricks. There we go, now that's an idea for my next post. How to catch elusive fish in a planted tank. OK...I will run with that and post it when I get some time.


----------

